# Puppy video



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some vids of the pups playing with me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQ-cdR-I9s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn784prW8hQ

There are a few more. It was the end of the day so my enthusiasm for working pups was not at an all time high.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

nice little pups! The first one was more interested in that boys leg than the rag at first.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good. Nice area with a lot of trees and space too for the dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sam, Elizabeth is not a boy. LOL The pups have not played with a rag so they really don't know shit. They do know how to bite the shit out of your ankles, and so there you go.

Debbie, I have been clearing brush since I got here. Hopefully I will get it all done before it gets me done.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sam, Elizabeth is not a boy. LOL The pups have not played with a rag so they really don't know shit. They do know how to bite the shit out of your ankles, and so there you go.
> 
> Debbie, I have been clearing brush since I got here. Hopefully I will get it all done before it gets me done.


I know I've been clearing brush and weeds for 20 yrs at my place..it's never ending. I finally made 1/2 the property into a horse pasture and it stays pretty clear that way. Also have a few sheep that I move around that mow everything down. You'll appreciate the sand with the dogs. Great for their feet and coats and they won't stink like dogs on dirt. That's benn my experience anyway.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are right about the sand, it is making them stronger. I never notice dog smell, but that is a benefit as well. We are thinking about goats, but got to figure out how to teach them to be on a tie out that we can move around. Someone said that they had to be babies to teach that, others have said that they will find a way to hang themselves, so I don't know what to think about that.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are right about the sand, it is making them stronger. I never notice dog smell, but that is a benefit as well. We are thinking about goats, but got to figure out how to teach them to be on a tie out that we can move around. Someone said that they had to be babies to teach that, others have said that they will find a way to hang themselves, so I don't know what to think about that.


I used to put sheep on tie outs. These I have now I haven't trained, but none of the ones that I trained before were babies..at least 50lbs or so when I got them and then put a dog collar on their necks and tied them out. Never had one kill itself. I've had goats once and never again because of they always got into trouble. Seemed to try to figure out what you didn't want them to eat, get on, destroy and then do it. You can go with the portable electric fencing available through farmtech or other livestock supply companies. Has built in stakes and is lightweight. This is what we will be doing with the sheep we have now. Ours are 4 Soay ewes that the previous owner bottle raised and clicker trained with vanilla wafers.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

In Texas you have access to all kinds of exotics because of the big game ranches and could even go with mouflon or some kind of wild goat, etc. Then I expect there would be more return on your $$ as the rams with nice horns can be sold back to the ranches, etc. My Soay are bred to an European Moufflon for this season.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds interesting, but Steph wants dairy goats. My experience with goats involves getting butted in the legs and general dislike. LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

European Mouflon Ram owned by Ricky Hunt in TX









Soay sheep have the trait that even the females/ewes are horned.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is all I need hitting my old ass. It would take me a week to recover for ****s sake. LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

My Soay ewes/female at about 12 months old with already nice horn growth. Dairy goats are practical as you can sell the milk and feed it to the pups too and for yourselves. Just have to milk them a couple times per day.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is all I need hitting my old ass. It would take me a week to recover for ****s sake. LOL


Well, you never want to tame down the rams too much or that could happen. Mouflon are by nature wild and even when worked with a bit are not tame or brave enough to square off with you. Domestic breeds are much more dangerous that way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not like goats, but I hate clearing land much more. I look at it like if the damn things have to butt me, then I am going to eat them. Steph likes the milk idea, but she will be lonely lonely lonely with that. I am not milking a goat.

Those mouflan look like mini big horns. Nice to look at, but no thanks.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the 3yr old Barbados ram that I used to have (pix attached). He was gorgeous, but very dangerous even when beat routinely. He had no respect for humans and the beating would only stick for about a week. But as long as I had D'Only with me he was as sweet as a little lamb. D'Only taught him the respect better than a person could ever do. This ram committed suicide by ramming down one of my field blinds and stepping on a wood screw. Got tectnus..nothing we could do as I thought he was vaccinated when I bought him.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I do not like goats, but I hate clearing land much more. I look at it like if the damn things have to butt me, then I am going to eat them. Steph likes the milk idea, but she will be lonely lonely lonely with that. I am not milking a goat.
> 
> Those mouflan look like mini big horns. Nice to look at, but no thanks.


You might rethink when you consider a ram like that sells for as much as your entire litter of GSDs! :idea:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay we have two puppies tease. Are these your keeps? As for land clearers, tell Steph to look into Nigerian dwarf goats. Its a minature dairy goat. 

T


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The rest were in the sidebar. I am about ****ing done with doing videos. LOL 

I think I got all the video up. I am happy with the females, the males are nice, one was more athletic, and the others were more like their dad at that age, all clunky and clumsy. They seem to be about two weeks behind developmentally for the most part. Now if they could just grow up real fast so I can see what they produce, that would be great.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: He was gorgeous, but very dangerous even when beat routinely.

Yeah, I want nothing to do with that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwPBxOFZcE8

Pink is really fun to play with.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I liked the first female. The male looked to be a bruiser. Maybe a tad heavy for a pup?
Goats are #1 when it comes to clearing brushy areas. Poison Ivy, you name it! Sheep are basically just grass eaters.
Goats milk tastes down right BAAAAAAD!
BBQ goat is great if done right! :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THe male lays on the food bowls and eats backwards. He has always been a chunk. He is like his dad was, clumsy and clunky. We do talk about the weight on some of the pups.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I liked the first female. The male looked to be a bruiser. Maybe a tad heavy for a pup?
> Goats are #1 when it comes to clearing brushy areas. Poison Ivy, you name it! Sheep are basically just grass eaters.
> Goats milk tastes down right BAAAAAAD!
> BBQ goat is great if done right! :twisted:


Those gsd puppies look as nice. I like the weight on the pink girl and she has a good attitude..girls always do things first. How old are they in the vids?

However, I have less experience with gsds and more experience with sheep so I guess I'm more of a shepherd and a gsd person :lol:

It's actually a misconception that "sheep" are only grazers/grass eaters. The woolies (domesticated wool breeds that must be sheared) are known to be grazers. But, the hair sheep (mouflon-x and barbados black bellies) that I've raised will even stand on their hind legs like an antelope to browse on tree leaves. When we cut branches, we routinely pile them in the sheep pen to let them clean them up for us before cutting the larger pieces into firewood. Also, they eat the native "mule fat" brush on the property. These sheep are about as close to wild sheep as one can get and most wild sheep live in the mountains and eat what is available.

Goat milk as well as cow's milk will reflect what the animal is eating. It's more common to let goats clear brush and eat whatever they come upon and most cows' feed is more controlled. If either milk animal gets into green onions for example..pewie for the milk produced that day. #-o 

sorry for the tangent "Animal Science 101". I'm an Agie at heart. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They were 9 weeks. They are still retarded, as you can see in the video, if it moves to fast for most of them, they lose it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They were 9 weeks. They are still retarded, as you can see in the video, if it moves to fast for most of them, they lose it.


I think that's the diff between mal pups and other breeds. If you'd never been around mals, you wouldn't be thinking that way.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Jeff, I thought pink looked pretty good. She looks like she is gonna be quick when she coordinates everything together. 

Debbie, I have heard you can use goats milk for puppies for milk replacer also to put weight on older dogs. Is that true, anything you have to be careful of?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> Jeff, I thought pink looked pretty good. She looks like she is gonna be quick when she coordinates everything together.
> 
> Debbie, I have heard you can use goats milk for puppies for milk replacer also to put weight on older dogs. Is that true, anything you have to be careful of?


I've used it in the past to soak kibble for large litters. I never had any trouble..made for fat puppies. However, I haven't used it since I bought a meat grinder and was able to feed raw to the pups. I feel overall that goat milk is best suited for baby goats and bitch's milk for puppies and then switch to their natural diet..jmo.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here are some vids of the pups playing with me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXQ-cdR-I9s&feature=related
> 
> ...


 they appear very free and outgoing, looks like they have a great start!!!!
Nice pups!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Jeff get those feinting goats and take videos. Pups look good!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

They're all pretty cool but sable, green and pink stand out for different reasons. Pink is a header and has that intelligence spark. She seemed to be trying to out think the game. Sable and green are pretty darned determined to hold on. Sable seems a tad more serious about it. So why did you change objects?

T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Which are the males and which are the females?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The males are the ones with the little hang downs.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Soooo, how many are there. Seems like she had 7-9 but I forget.

T


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Pups are looking great Jeff. Funny thing about pups Jeff, I just never figured you as such a smoosh. Cats outa the bag now bud. :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I second the recommendation for Nigerian Dwarfs... but do not recommend a billy or buck, they are stinky nasty critters even if they are well behaved they do nasty things LOL. The flavor of the milk depends a lot on the breed and if a buck/billy is kept with the does, if you plan to milk your does don't keep a billy/buck in with them. I've had raw milk from a variety of breeds including Nigerians, Pygmies, Alpine, Nubian, Oberhasli and Oberian, in most cases it is fairly mild, milk from the Nigerians, Oberians, and Oberhaslis was the best, slightly sweet and not much different from cows milk.

If you don't go for milkers, I recommend fainting goats  Even you would have fun with those.

Nice to see all the vids, really like Esko.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I am tired I tend to not do well with pups and dogs and humans and ...... LOL So I tend to be like that. 

Ki Ki had ten pups. The male is the only one left as you know, only the males are any good LOL I think he has a green collar on now, as the paper sticky ones are too small for them anymore. We got some on line somewhere. They did not have yellow, or white or the right blue so I am all ****ed up looking at their collars now. Yellow girl is neon green girl and Orange is now red collar. Stupid.

The tug is always falling off that rope, and the rag thing was right there. It was longer so used it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I tried goats milk about 20 yrs ago, the taste was like bad oysters mixed with old pork.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't the feinting goats die or something ? I see them fall down, but is that all the time ??


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

It's actually a muscle condition called myotonia, when they become startled their muscles freeze up and they go stiff, which causes a lot of them to fall over or even do summersaults lol, some are not as easy to scare and they get more confident as they age and learn how to not fall over. Still funny to see an adult freeze up mid stride and stand peg-legged for a bit.

They are generally sweet tempered and a small/mid sized goat. I'm getting a few in a month or so, and some pygmy goats. The other benefit of fainting goats is... and this is generally speaking... they can be easier to contain than other goat breeds. Goats are escape artists, they are too smart for their own good sometimes and tend to climb or jump fences. Fainting goats seem to have less coordination or inclination to climb or jump the fencing. Or if you notice them trying to make an escape you just scare them and they fall off the fence. lol.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Go with the dwarf goats. Feinters are a pain, especially if you have to move them somewhere. Most of my herding pals say the dwarf goats are easy keepers behind a four foot fence. Dont give them anything to climb on close to a fence. I'm hoping to pick up a couple of pygmies for training fodder at the swap Sunday morning.

T


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> It's actually a muscle condition called myotonia, when they become startled their muscles freeze up and they go stiff, which causes a lot of them to fall over or even do summersaults lol, Still funny to see an adult freeze up mid stride and stand peg-legged for a bit.
> 
> Or if you notice them trying to make an escape you just scare them and they fall off the fence. lol.


Which makes it amazing that they can even reproduce:-s


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

The dwarf's are easy keepers, so are fainters. I imagine if you are trying to herd them with dogs it might take forever, but I've never met a fainting goat that didn't get used to it's owners eventually. My cousin bred them for years, she trained them to come when called and they would follow her anywhere, no dogs needed.


----------

